# Copper Mountain, CO any good?



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

I just landed a job as a lift operator at Copper Mountain. I heard its sick for riders, true? If anyone has been there please tell me some stuff aboout the mountain/town. Thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Good ole Crapper mountain. I personally don't like going there and I get a free pass. The Canyon out to their sucks in the winter its always backed up with traffic to Frisco. The park is pretty good though, they usually have their preseason jib park and half pipe up before anyone else. It does get really windy on the frontside and that causes the pow to get blown into the trees or off. The back bowls are nice. Big advantage to being there is you'll have Breck, Keystone, A basin, and Loveland all there as well.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tucker Mtn can be very excellent freeride terrain. Often times powder laden when everything else sucks. Cache trees are very good after as storm. I've rode there for years and I would rather ride there than Keystone or Breck. Better on a windy day than Loveland or A-Basin. Not terribly steep though. As BA said lot's of other resorts close by. Vail is also just over the Pass to the west.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

i've only ridden there once, but i liked it- 
then again, i'm an east coaster so most of the west impresses me


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

It's a nice resort, but it can't compare to Vail, keystone, or even beaver. I am not sure about layout of the resort, there's something about it that I am not crazy about. Conditions are usually pretty good and they have lots of terrain to explore. Stay away from weekends as this place get insane crowded, prob the most crowded after Breck. As for the town, there's really none, just a few restaurants, shop and condos. The nearest towns/villages are Frisco, Breck, Vail and Dillon. Summit is a major ski/snowboard destination so there will always be a lot of people and things to do.

Where are you from?


----------

